# Burke 1/13-14



## billski (Jan 8, 2012)

Heading up.  for Fri/Sat skiing.
Club member only pricing:  $25 Friday, $40 Saturday, $40 Sunday.

Can carpool from Boston Burbs.

PM me for meet and go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2012)

So another opportunity for folks to spend the night with you I guess?


----------



## Cheese (Jan 8, 2012)

Hope to see you up there Bill but I need to see more terrain opened up and of course I'm watching Thursday's weather closely.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have experience with the Lyndon Motor Lodge?  It's $50 a night.  I know trailboss recommended lynburke is 89.

Rounding up and ACE ski and board posse for the day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2012)

billski said:


> Anyone have experience with the Lyndon Motor Lodge?  It's $50 a night.  I know trailboss recommended lynburke is 89.



I did?  When was that?  :blink:

Lyndon Motor Lodge is fine...just located on the south end of Lyndonville.  Old school motor lodge and no frills.  We're talking 1960's or 1970's amenities.    

Look at the Comfort Inn and Suites in St. Jay for something more upscale.  

LynBurke is also a basic old motor lodge that is frequented by snowmobilers and is right at the Route 5/114 intersection.  My concern is that it may have mold/problems because it gets flooded almost every year, but it is closer to Burke and has a good restaurant right across the road.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 9, 2012)

billski said:


> Anyone have experience with the Lyndon Motor Lodge?  It's $50 a night.  I know trailboss recommended lynburke is 89.
> 
> Rounding up and ACE ski and board posse for the day.



The Lyndon Motor lodge has been recently renovated and is no longer stuck in the "1960's-70's". The rooms are comfortable but there isn't a lot to do at the motel. Not sure

I haven't heard how well the LynBurke did recovering from the Irene flood. I do know they are open.

There is also the Collonade Inn right off the Interstate exit. Again no frills and the "Continental Breakfast" is very weak.

I'll have to see what I'm doing Saturday. 6 inches of snow will bring a lot more trails on line. A foot would be awsome. We'll have to see what happens Thursday.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 9, 2012)

We stayed at the Lyndon Motor Lodge last year (President's Day weekend) with the family.  Nothing special, but I'd go back again.  It was clean and cheap, which meets my most important requirements.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't want to do anything but ski, eat, crash.  Repeat.  If I was with my family that would be different.  Too old for bunkhouse or hostel.  I'm in. Just don't want no bugs or mold.  Thanks.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> . 6 inches of snow will bring a lot more trails on line. A foot would be awsome. We'll have to see what happens Thursday.



The Voodoo lady knows......


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So another opportunity for folks to spend the night with you I guess?


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 9, 2012)

billski said:


> I don't want to do anything but ski, eat, crash.  Repeat.  If I was with my family that would be different.  Too old for bunkhouse or hostel.  I'm in. Just don't want no bugs or mold.  Thanks.



That's pretty much my schedule with or without the family.  Only difference is with the kids, I'm likely forced to watch some shows on TV before the "crash" that I'd otherwise avoid.


----------

